# [SOLVED] BSOD - 0x8E in XP and others in Windows 7



## mnssawy (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my first post in this forum :wave:
I hope you will not let me down

I have the famous BSOD in my both installed operating systems (XP SP2 & windows 7)
in XP- I have BSOD with 0x000008e error code only 
but in windows 7 I have 8e in addition to random error codes
anyhow, I attached the minidump files related to Windows 7 only as instructed in "BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH - Posting Instructions"


I was not able to attach the Performance report, I typed in Run command
perfmon /report it says:
_"the system can't find the specified file path_"
although when I type perfmon it will run Performance and Monitoring window

anyhow, I attached only the *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 *zipped folder I hope it will be enough

*·* OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Windows 7
*·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?  32-bit
*·* What was original installed OS on system? no
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? 
*·* Age of system (hardware) one month
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? one month - NO
*· *CPU - AMD Phenom II X2 555 3.2 GHz Black Edition
*· *Video Card AMD HD 6870
*· *MotherBoard ASUS M4A88M/USB3
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus - 500 Watt

Sure appreciate any help that anyone can give in solving this annoying problem


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

Hi - 

*34* BSODs in just 2 days.

The BSOD collection script ran for only 1 minute, so 99% system files were not included. It needs 5-10 minutes to run.

- Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120

- Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

- Run HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

If hardware tests OK, run the Driver Verifier -- http://sysnative.com/0x1/driver_verifier.htm


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_mnssawy_Windows7x86_12-27-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_mnssawy_Windows7x86_12-27-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 16:45:38.463 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:01.789
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_CLASSPNP!ClassCompleteRequest+11
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000020 84e43bf0 84e43df8 08410008
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 16:41:56.403 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:10.105
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 82afb2f1 807a9b50 807a9730
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 16:32:37.941 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:13.268
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 85ba28a1 89fe39bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Dec 27 16:25:51.401 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:17.275
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 84b0e8a1 9e08f9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 17:24:03.113 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:14.564
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 82abd2f1 8a1c0b50 8a1c0730
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 16:52:32.715 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:22.151
BugCheck D1, {19, 2, 0, 884a07dc}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetQueryPathInfoAf+2d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_tcpip!InetQueryPathInfoAf+2d
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000019 00000002 00000000 884a07dc
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 16:43:12.814 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:07.265
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 82b0a2f1 8ac1fb50 8ac1f730
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 16:38:33.777 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:06.229
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000075 00000002 00000001 82aaf784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 16:32:18.816 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:38.268
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 85b208a1 89f3b9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 14:32:48.954 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:00.655
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000075 00000002 00000001 82a77784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Dec 26 10:40:53.076 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:45.950
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 84b0f8a1 9854d9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 18:07:15.507 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:01.740
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+15 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+15
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000000 82ab8f95
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 17:14:09.756 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:05.082
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 85ba08a1 8a5bc9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 16:23:54.661 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:13.268
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000074 00000002 00000001 82a87784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 16:08:38.510 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:13.822
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSystemFatalException+f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_d_nt!KiSystemFatalException+f
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 15:46:18.732 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:01.043
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 82ac02f1 8db8bb50 8db8b730
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 15:41:55.532 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:34.217
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864858a1 a88139bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 09:30:48.694 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:33.380
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1c
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments f0000408 00000002 00000001 82aa5f9c
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:59:08.864 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:51.472
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExpAllocateHandleTableEntry+1f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  iPodService.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!ExpAllocateHandleTableEntry+1f
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 82c56050 8db83864 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:52:43.789 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:31.023
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864868a1 a453b9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:47:37.674 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:34.907
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864868a1 a3e9f9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:42:28.573 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:29.806
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864828a1 8d7379bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:37:23.749 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.357
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 000000a4 00000002 00000001 82abb784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:32:30.921 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:33.528
BugCheck D1, {3, 2, 1, 8be25aa6}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+2cd )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+2cd
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000003 00000002 00000001 8be25aa6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:27:23.129 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:23.362
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExpAllocateHandleTableEntry+1f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!ExpAllocateHandleTableEntry+1f
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 82c47050 8db8b864 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:22:23.459 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:44.066
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!vSrcCopyS24D32+5e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  VDeck.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xC5_2_win32k!vSrcCopyS24D32+5e
Bugcheck code 000000C5
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000001 82b27067
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:18:04.568 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:23.176
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000075 00000002 00000001 82ab1784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:13:06.564 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:55.797
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000075 00000002 00000001 82ab8784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 08:02:55.140 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:48.748
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_nt!RtlImageNtHeaderEx+4a
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 82b072f1 8db97b50 8db97730
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 07:58:31.954 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:15.188
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 040d0077 00000002 00000001 82a76784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 07:52:41.784 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:39.392
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864808a1 8d6839bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 07:46:27.088 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:20.696
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiAttachProcess+58 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiAttachProcess+58
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00077086 00000002 00000001 82a8d784
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 07:39:31.377 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:53.984
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864838a1 a270f9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 07:34:01.133 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:51:49.741
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IofCallDriver+63 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!IofCallDriver+63
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 864858a1 ab77d9bc 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## mnssawy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

Thanks JC for your reply 
regarding the* "34* BSODs in just 2 days" this is only for Windows 7, I did not include the XP ones 

regarding the BSOD collection script it will be difficult to wait for 5-10 min to include the system files without having BSOD before that time, but I'll give it a try.

but I don't understand 
If I unistalled the Daemon Tools, it will be fine
or I should uninstall and run the hardware diagnostic tests also

if I re-installed windows it should solve the problem or not ?!

and from your point of view, experience and the minidumps above 
what is the probable cause of the BSOD?

it is very annoying to have these BSOD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

The dumps point to anything & everything as the cause.

Daemon is known to cause BSODs in Windows 7 & Vista, so removal may calm BSODs down.

memtest86+ and HDD diagnostics should be run.

The system BSOD'd under XP and now under Windows 7; the cause = unknown hardware failure.


----------



## mnssawy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

JC 
uninstalled Daemon Tools no luck, the same BSOD's.
I already spent all night performing the above mentioned tests related to RAM (8 passes with no error) and Hard disk (Basic & advanced tests with no errors) and found no errors.
the BSOD can appear also in _*safe mode*_ for (XP or 7)

I think I had to format my C: partition and reinstall windows


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

A major problem I can see here is that your PSU is low quality and possibly a little bit underpowered too.

Replace it with this if you can - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Also run this test: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-cpu-stress-test-prime95.html (run the *Blend* test as well as the *Small FFT* test)


----------



## mnssawy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

_Reventon_
I appreciate your help
my PSU is brand new (I think "Cooler Master" is a big co. in PSU manufacturing), I just bought it from one month ago, I can't replace it

what do you mean by *underpowered* and what is the possible cause for it? and how to overcome?


----------



## mnssawy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*

I already reinstalled Windows XP after formatting Partition C:
and the problem now is solved for XP
I think it was virus problem


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Bsod- 8E in XP and 8E& others in Windows 7*



mnssawy said:


> and the problem now is solved for XP


Glad to hear you fixed it one way or another.


----------

